# how gay are you?



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I got 33% gay. Wow, almost a third of me is gay!


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

56% :cig


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm 43% gay! Congrats you've scored right in the middle and are a happy well adjusted lesbian babe! :lol


----------



## sadpanda (Jul 15, 2005)

50% on the dot


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

mserychic said:


> I'm 43% gay! Congrats you've scored right in the middle and are a happy well adjusted lesbian babe! :lol


Hm, that's funny, I'm a happy well adjusted _hetero_ babe with 43% too.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm only 23% gay.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

46 percent?! Say WHAT??!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

46% for me as well. Thankfully it's the right 46%.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

26% gay, hmm must be an avalanche of typos I've made.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

SebFontain is 20% gay!
You're a walking, talking, red-blooded hetro guy. Just way too straight for these modern times mate!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

13% gay


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_CLENCHEDFIST IS 63% GAY!

Careful! You may be straight-laced, but any more butch and you'll have to fight off the girls!_

:spit


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

53% gay.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

34%


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

*SebFontain wrote:*


> SebFontain is 20% gay!
> You're a walking, talking, red-blooded hetro guy. Just way too straight for these modern times mate!
> _________________


OMG I am gayer than you. :lol

*Meg is 36% Gay!!*
_Your a straight laced girlie-girl with just a hint of your butch side popping out._ :lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

33% :um


----------



## beanman24 (Jul 8, 2005)

*AHH*

Im 36% gay...you go girl :lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

33% gay

"You're a straight-laced girlie girl with just a hint of your butch side sometimes popping out!"

...Wtf?!? Butch side?!?! News to me!


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

30% gay


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I got 36 %


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

46% I'm a well adjusted hetero girl


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

20% gay

walking, talking, red-blooded hetero guy. Just way too straight for these modern times.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

56% gay!

"You're very open minded between the sheets and just as balanced when out on the streets!"

Nice poem :b


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

20% gay. 100% tortured.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30% -> some of those questions didn't even make sense to me.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

LilyFair said:


> 46% I'm a well adjusted hetero girl


Me too


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

I got 63%.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

MNGal49 said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 43% gay! Congrats you've scored right in the middle and are a happy well adjusted lesbian babe! :lol
> ...


same.. 43%hetero babe.. how full of crap is that measuring people on stupid questions


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

46 % gay. :shock :um...... :twisted :banana...... :hide...... :b


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

33% gay


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

30% gay... I'm not sure what some of those questions had to do with gayness, but what do I know :lol


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

53% happy and well adjusted hetero. I wouldn't say I'm completely hetero though.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

I thought I was 100%, and then I saw the "get your results" button... I'm only 30


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

NewWorldOrder said:


> I thought I was 100%, and then I saw the "get your results" button... I'm only 30


lol...me too.

I got 30 ... apparently I need to become gayer to be more attractive to women. Yes, gayer.


----------



## Hopeful (May 26, 2005)

46% gay


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

I got a 20%


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

36% happy


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

blank


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

I am 23% gay....

I am a straight-lace girlie girl with just a hint of my butch side sometimes popping out...


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*40% gay*

You're a straight-laced girlie girl with just a hint of your butch side sometimes popping out!


----------



## littlenonni (Sep 14, 2005)

60% gay!


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

20%


----------



## rjridley (Jul 28, 2005)

36% gay.

"Loosen up straight mate!! These days women like a man with some softer edges to grab onto."

I'm surprised my score was that high.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

36% gay

I guess I have call into question my self-declared 'male-lesbian'-ness....??


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

They're looking at your answers to specific stereotypic questions. I consider myself to be 100% gay but yet I only scored a 46%, but then, I've never been the typical anything.


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

26 % gay


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

63% but it was just a test made up of gender stereotypes


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

:agree but I took the test, anyway, and I'm 36%. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

> SPRINTER IS 23% GAY!
> 
> Loosen up my straight mate! These days women like a man with softer edges to grab onto.


Why do I think if I had said yes to having a pair of lucky underwear I would have scored even lower.


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

50% Gay "Congratulations! You scored right in the middle and are a happy well adjusted **** guy"! Oh Really?? :con 
It should come live my life and find out how happy and well adjusted I am. :roll :lol :lol 

Anyway, for the Record; I am a ****. :kma


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

-100% gay :b


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

30 percent


----------



## ninjamonkey (Jun 24, 2005)

23% of the gayness


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

36% gay.


----------



## B_Mamba (Sep 9, 2004)

46% gay


----------



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

30% :stu


----------



## zero (Oct 10, 2005)

43% (and I thought I was like 90% gay!) :afr


----------



## geek (Aug 11, 2005)

50%

Congratulation! You've scored right in the middle and are a happy and well adjusted hetero babe!

So does that mean I'm Bi? :lol


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

100% and proud of it!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I pretty much just had to "estimate" what, hypothetically, would be my response, and this is what I received: 
53% gay! You're very open-minded between the sheets and just as balanced when out on the streets!

Me? _Balanced_? I've never had that said about me before. _Un_balanced, maybe.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

"Loosen up straight mate! These days women like a man with some softer edges to grab onto. "

Yeah, probably. :cig


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

*CUBE IS 66% GAY!

Women like you, don't they? Little do they know that you're a wolf in sheep's clothing ready to pounce!*

:con That's weird.


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

40% gay, don't think that is possible lol


----------



## QuietOn (Apr 12, 2005)

i got 33% gay


----------



## fantasy (Oct 30, 2005)

46% gay. Sounds about right


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

34% gay

"you're a straight-laced girlie girl with just a hint of your butch side sometimes popping out!"

ok.....


----------



## tinytina333 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm 33%

"You're a straight-laced girlie girl with just a hint of your butch side sometimes popping out."


----------



## efren perez (Oct 19, 2005)

36%


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

33% here...

Hmm...


----------

